# parenting differences



## thirdmarriagewife (Mar 2, 2018)

I deleted this because the only response was an attack type thing. I do not 'believe' the earth is flat, it is scientifically accurate to say it is not round. But how that has anything to do with this I would not know.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Do you also believe the earth is flat?
Just asking.


----------



## thirdmarriagewife (Mar 2, 2018)

StarFires said:


> Do you also believe the earth is flat?
> Just asking.


In what way does this pertain to the discussion? Why would you feel the need to ask that? I have cut out all social media and have no friends IRL and I post here in a forum after years of no contact and someone wants to make fun of me? This is why I avoid humans


----------



## thirdmarriagewife (Mar 2, 2018)

now I feel completely violated. **** trying to trust anything is okay


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

You took it wrong. I wasn't making fun at all. There are those in growing numbers who believe the earth is flat, due, in part, to the fact that pictures of earth from outer space are fabricated (among many other reasons). My own daughter is a homeschool teacher who teaches both the round and the flat as separate theories. Google and Youtube it and you wil see. I haven't read extensively but read enough to think both that there are some compelling arguments but also that some are easily dispelled. The ice wall theory is actually fascinating.

Your beliefs are kind of out there, as I'm sure you are aware, so I thought you probably do believe or have at least entertained the belief that the earth is flat. So I was sincerely curious. I actually thought that adding "Just asking" would let you know it was not a quip but really a question.

So tell me, do you believe in the flat earth theory?


----------

